# Job Interview Tips



## Iceman91 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have an interview this week at a restaurant for a sushi apprentice position. I would just like some tips for the interview from you pro's that i am sure have conducted a few of these interviews themselves. As i said the job is for a sushi apprentice, the post said that no experience was required, which is good because i don't have any. I do love to cook and have always wanted to learn to make sushi so i thought this would be a great opportunity. Anyways, i am really eager to learn and a hard worker, just wondering what else might help me along. Thanks in advance guys!

Mike


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 2, 2011)

Be sure to be clean and wear nice clean clothes. 
Get a haircut if you look like a rockstar from the 80´s.
Firm handshake and look persons in the eyes, but do not stare. 
Smile and relax.
Humor is induvidual - so stay clear of those dirty jokes.
Look fresh, healthy and eager to work

Communications is 5 to 10% words, the rest is bodylanguage, power in voice and so on....


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 2, 2011)

+ 1 to all the above and I would like to add make sure to do your homework on the business. Be prepared to answer specific questions about the business and more importantly make sure to ask questions about the business.

Make sure to have a thank you note ready and written. Drop it in the mail the second you leave the interview. Just say something like" Mr/Ms....I want to thank you for taking the time out of your day to talk to me about the sushi apprentice position." Sincerely, Iceman!

This puts your name in front of them one more time at about the time they would make the decision and is something that no one else will do. 

In every position I have done this for, I was rewarded with the job.

Good luck!


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 2, 2011)

+1 to all of the above...and EAT THERE! You can then say you've eaten there and truthfully say good things about the place. If you can't say anything good...don't work there.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 2, 2011)

Clean, neat appearance, clean, short fingernails. Don't smell of perfume/cologne. Offer to work for him for free for a shift.

I'd really advise you buy some nori and short grain rice from the grocery store(they all have it, they might even have a cheap makisu) and some just ripe avocados. Even if you don't get the job, it's a good skill to have, and worth the $15 it will cost to make practice sushi rolls ALL DAY LONG. At our bar, someone who can squeeze fish into rectangles and make well-sealed maki will surely be the guy we hire.

+1 to what Pesky said. I wish I had done that, it would have saved me from making the only mistake I truly regret making. I went to another sushi ya that wanted to hire me and ate there, asked a young waitress how she likes working there. "Oh, I LOVE it, we used to eat here all the time. Me and my friends would be out at, like, 9:45 and call and be like, "Are ya'll still open?" and she, like, stayed open JUST FOR US." Yeah. Screw that.


----------



## Iceman91 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the tips guys. I like the idea of the thank you card as well as offering a free shift. Pesky, i actually have eaten there before and enjoyed it, so that is a plus. Thanks again and keep the tips coming! haha

Mike


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't touch the man's knives.


----------

